

Google Feud - whbk
http://www.googlefeud.com/

======
X-combinator
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9188776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9188776)

------
outericky
Entertaining. However, far too specific.

I broke my [iphone]

Wrong. Correct answer iPhone 6 screen

